# Maps for Blaupunkt TravelPilot Lucca 5.2 GPS



## chopperman (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just taken delivery of a Swift motor home, imported into New Zealand from England, and it has a Blaupunkt TravelPilot Lucca 5.2 GPS unit installed.

I would like to keep using this as it integrates with the reversing camera on the rear of the vehicle.

It has only European maps installed, and I am wondering if there are any New Zealand maps I can install into it. The sales person at Barrons NZ Ltd, who I purchased the motor home through, thought that a New Zealand map will be available in the near future, but I can't find any information on the internet about this, and he didn't have any knowledge of availability.
Does anyone know if I can load maps from another manufacturer, or are NZ maps available for this unit.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*maps*

Try ,http//poi.blaupunkt.com.


----------

